# The big thread of all the new recently announced Mario Kart 8 news



## Mario3DWorld777 (Apr 30, 2014)

I apologize if there's a thread for this already, but I searched and couldn't find any. 

Today marks only one more month until the next generation of Mario Karting, Mario Kart 8 on the Wii U! And Nintendo surprised us big time with a Nintendo Direct!

There were a bunch of things announced today, like voice chat, new characters, and much more!

Here's the big list of things announced today:

-Voice Chat: chat through text or voice using the Wii U GamePad microphone. Only for friend rooms.
-New characters: A grand total of 30 characters will be in Mario Kart 8. Today, Baby Rosalina and Pink Gold Peach were announced. Miis will also be playable again.
-New tracks were shown off.
-Online multiplayer detailed. You can host tournaments, race worldwide, regional, or with friends. There'll also be leaderboards for tournaments.
-A Mario Kart 8 Wii U Deluxe set will launch alongside the game for $329.99, and it includes everything in the Wii U deluxe plus a copy of Mario Kart 8, a red steering wheel, and red Mario Wii remote Plus.
-Register Mario Kart 8 (retail or digital version) on Club Nintendo between May 30th and July 31st and get a download code to download New Super Mario Bros. U, The Legend Of Zelda: The Wind Waker HD, Pikmin 3, or Wii Party U (only 1 of them) for FREE.
-Mario Kart TV lets players upload videos of races in 30, 45, or 60 second form to Miiverse and YouTube.
-New items: Crazy 8 surrounds the player with 8 items at once, Super Horn unleashes a blast that can stop any item (even blue shells!) and blow other nearby drivers away.

Here's a list of all of the characters.

Mario
Luigi
Peach
Yoshi
Daisy
Wario
Waluigi
Donkey Kong
Bowser
Toad
Toadette
Koopa Troopa
Baby Mario
Baby Luigi
Baby Peach
Baby Daisy
Rosalina
Shy Guy
Lakitu
Metal Mario
Mii

New characters:

Lemmy
Larry
Wendy
Ludwig
Iggy
Roy
Morton
Baby Rosalina
Pink Gold Peach

Mario Kart 8 will also feature 16 brand new tracks and 16 tracks from past Mario Kart games. These are the 32 tracks, in the exact order:

Mushroom Cup

Mario Kart Stadium
Water Park
Sweet Sweet Canyon
Thwomp Ruins

Flower Cup

Mario Circuit
Toad Harbor
Twisted Mansion
Shy Guy Falls

Star Cup

Sunshine Airport
Dolphin Shoals
Electrodrome 
Mount Wario

Special Cup

Cloudtop Cruise
Bone Dry Dunes
Bowser's Castle
Rainbow Road

Shell Cup

Wii Moo Moo Meadows
GBA Mario Circuit
DS Cheep Cheep Beach
N64 Toad's Turnpike

Banana Cup

GCN Dry Dry Desert
SNES Donut Plains 3
N64 Royal Raceway
3DS DK Jungle

Leaf Cup

DS Wario Stadium
GCN Sherbet Land
3DS Music Park
N64 Yoshi Valley

Lightning Cup

DS Tick Tock Clock
3DS Piranha Plant Slide
Wii Grumble Volcano
N64 Rainbow Road

I am REALLY hyped for this game!! Every bit of new info increases my hype level! The music in this game sounds great, and N64 Rainbow Road's new soundtrack is amazing!

I guess we can chat here about MK8 stuff. Again, sorry if there's already a thread about this. :/


----------



## RhinoK (Apr 30, 2014)

> Yoshi Valley


YES
YES
YES
YES
YES
OH YM DEAR LORD YES THIS WAS MY FAVOURITE TRACK OH MY GOSH I LOVE YOSHI VALLEY

oh and royal raceway I BETTER BE ABLE TO GO TO PEACH'S CASTLE

Can someone explain thi PinK Gold Peach thing
just why


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Apr 30, 2014)

I can't wait until it comes out! I'm really happy with the classic stages that they've brought in! ^^


----------



## Byngo (Apr 30, 2014)

I'm really excited for Tick Tock Clock. That was my fav course ever! <3 looking forward to Baby Rosalina aswell. I think she'll be really cute c:


----------



## chillv (Apr 30, 2014)

<<<I find it weird that they removed this guy (Bowser Jr.)


----------



## Zeiro (May 1, 2014)

who the heck is pink gold peach?


----------



## Jake (May 1, 2014)

still dont know if imma buy this.


----------



## Javocado (May 1, 2014)

Reizo said:


> who the heck is pink gold peach?



an atrocity
just a counterpart for metal mario
but i guess they didnt want to call her metal peach bc that sounds funny lol


----------



## ForgottenT (May 1, 2014)

I might buy a Wii U for mario kart 8 and Smash Bros


----------



## Zeiro (May 1, 2014)

the only reason they put metal mario and lakitu into MK7 was because they got lazy with the characters. they just recolored mario and slapped lakitu into a kart. now we got another clone.


----------



## Solar (May 1, 2014)

I know I'm in the minority here but I actually really like both Baby Rosalina and Pink Gold Peach, (although I wish they would have called her Rose Gold Peach instead, it has a better ring to it). Overall I'm really happy with the roster. I couldn't ask for better tracks either, they ALL look so amazing!!


----------



## RainbowNotes (May 1, 2014)

I agree with benmjy I am very excited to play as Pink Gold Peach and baby Rosalina! They're both so cute.


----------



## Javocado (May 1, 2014)

no king boo ftw


----------



## Zeo (May 1, 2014)

Oooh. I'm excited to see the seven Koopalings get to be a playable character in Mario Kart 8.

Baby Rosalina is a cute idea as well.

I like Gold Peach and Metal Mario, but it tell that the developers are getting quite lazy and just used the same model and just slapped on different texture.


----------



## Jinglefruit (May 1, 2014)

Slightly under the radar, but the balloon battle system was also shown recently ~ not in the direct. GameXplain show gameplay of it and also show that instead of having different battle courses we just battle on the existing 32 tracks. < Which most people are dissappointed by, but I like the idea. ~ though I hope each course can be played backwards in this case, it'll be annoying if some of the jumps are only one way during these. Also some people thing larger courses may see us bein stuck in a restricted area. 

Also a poster in the background of the direct is titled the ladies of racing and features Daisy, Peach, Rosalina, Wendy and *BIRDO*. So there will probably be more characters to unlock. Although this seems odd as according to Nintendo of Japan Birdo is male.


----------



## Mario3DWorld777 (May 1, 2014)

I'll say my opinion now.

I don't really mind Baby Rosalina and Pink Gold Peach, but I do think Pink Gold Peach could've been someone else. :/ but I've been waiting for a Baby Rosalina to appear in a game.


----------



## Jinglefruit (May 1, 2014)

Mario3DWorld777 said:


> I'll say my opinion now.
> 
> I don't really mind Baby Rosalina and Pink Gold Peach, but I do think Pink Gold Peach could've been someone else. :/ but I've been waiting for a Baby Rosalina to appear in a game.



You were expecting a baby Rosalina? I preferred to think of her as some mysterious space being. Now it's like she's just another human. 
I feel with Pink Gold Peach, they should have just given everyone an alternate metal skin, instead of having 2 separate characters. Though it would have been silly having metal minions as well. You'd be able to have races where every character is a spiny turtle.


----------



## Kaiaa (May 1, 2014)

This was inevitable and I might just have to get it


----------



## N64dude (May 1, 2014)

The anti-gravity system in MK8 looks pretty awesome. and YES N64 RAINBOW ROAD IS BACK .


----------



## Javocado (May 1, 2014)

The pros greatly outweigh the cons in this game and i'm happy to say I will be purchasing it on May 30th!
I hope it leads to a resurgence of Wii U sales bc the bundle and a free download is clever.


----------



## Byngo (May 1, 2014)

Javocado said:


> The pros greatly outweigh the cons in this game and i'm happy to say I will be purchasing it on May 30th!
> I hope it leads to a resurgence of Wii U sales bc the bundle and a free download is clever.



Okay okay I must add anyone who gets the game so we can race <3


----------



## Solar (May 1, 2014)

Lunatic said:


> Okay okay I must add anyone who gets the game so we can race <3



I would love to race with you Lunatic!!! love to see someone as excited for the game as I am ;D


----------



## Kip (May 1, 2014)

All i have to say is... YAAAAHAS


----------



## Paperboy012305 (May 1, 2014)

Wow. This is really great. I'm really glad they brought back Music Park, Tick Tock Clock, and Baby Daisy back. Those were my favorites, will always play as Daisy and Baby Daisy. My brother said a Crazy 8 going to be in the game, looks like he's right.  I'm totally loving almost everything in the game! 

Is there a release date yet? And Voice Chat, nah. There's one thing I wont be using anytime soon.


----------



## bloomwaker (May 1, 2014)

Release date is May 30th.

I was actually really hoping for a baby Rosalina so I'm glad it actually happened. I prefer playing the small characters.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (May 1, 2014)

lynncrossing said:


> Release date is May 30th.
> 
> I was actually really hoping for a baby Rosalina so I'm glad it actually happened. I prefer playing the small characters.


Thank you, can't wait.  Is it confirmed that you can also use controllers to play?


----------



## Kip (May 1, 2014)

Paperboy012305 said:


> Wow. This is really great. I'm really glad they brought back Music Park, Tick Tock Clock, and Baby Daisy back. Those were my favorites, will always play as Daisy and Baby Daisy. My brother said a Crazy 8 going to be in the game, looks like he's right.  I'm totally loving almost everything in the game!
> 
> Is there a release date yet? And Voice Chat, nah. There's one thing I wont be using anytime soon.


There's been a release date for quite sometime now.

I'm also excited for Baby Daisy & Tick Tock Clock!



Paperboy012305 said:


> Thank you, can't wait.  Is it confirmed that you can also use controllers to play?



Pro Controllers?

If so then yeah. Pretty much everything is available.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (May 1, 2014)

Kip said:


> There's been a release date for quite sometime now.
> 
> I'm also excited for Baby Daisy & Tick Tock Clock!
> 
> ...


That's great, and another Baby Daisy fan. I loved Baby Daisy back when I played MKWII, she's so adorable and loved playing as her so much. Then 4 years later I've had some love on Daisy as well, so i'll switch often to Baby Daisy and Princess Daisy.

The Pro Controllers, cool. Will definitely use for the game and wifi. Also glad that bikes return.


----------



## Javocado (May 2, 2014)

The pro controllers are a must for me.
I just don't see me being comfortable playing with the tablet control to my fullest potential and i'm beyond awful with the steering wheel x)


----------



## Byngo (May 2, 2014)

Benmjy said:


> I would love to race with you Lunatic!!! love to see someone as excited for the game as I am ;D



Yay c: I'm terrible at racing on the console MK's though. Always been better at the handheld versions :|


----------



## Solar (May 2, 2014)

Lunatic said:


> Yay c: I'm terrible at racing on the console MK's though. Always been better at the handheld versions :|



Same haha but maybe the Gamepad controls will help me out this time around  Never was great with any of the other setups!


----------



## RhinoK (May 2, 2014)

How can you even get lazy with characters??
They left a lot of MKWii characters out too
r.i.p. Birdo


----------



## Paperboy012305 (May 2, 2014)

RhinoK said:


> How can you even get lazy with characters??
> They left a lot of MKWii characters out too
> r.i.p. Birdo


Yeah, and the popular Funky Kong which I never play as much, always been playing as Daisy and Baby Daisy. Shy Guy in the 3ds version, I may play as him again in the Wii U.


----------



## Byngo (May 2, 2014)

Benmjy said:


> Same haha but maybe the Gamepad controls will help me out this time around  Never was great with any of the other setups!



Yeah I think I'll do better since the gamepad can be used. It might be similar to using the 3DS. But I was horrible at the wii version because the wheel was my enemy. 

Leaving this here for anyone that's interested in the soundtrack of the game: http://www.gamespot.com/articles/listen-to-mario-kart-8-s-entire-soundtrack-right-now/1100-6419382/


----------



## RhinoK (May 2, 2014)

Paperboy012305 said:


> Yeah, and the popular Funky Kong which I never play as much, always been playing as Daisy and Baby Daisy. Shy Guy in the 3ds version, I may play as him again in the Wii U.


Why leave him out??
And Diddy Kong
Granted Donkey Kong has grown more out of the Mario franchise recently but even still
Don't know how they could have gotten lazy with Mario Kart 7 characters considering they left a lot of characters out in favour of Metal Mario...
I don't get the deal with him or Pink Gold Peach? Why can't they just be skins


----------



## Solar (May 2, 2014)

Guys I know some of you are upset about the characters, but complaining won't change anything. All we can hope for is that they are still characters we don't/won't know about until they are unlocked or bought through DLC (if they do end up releasing any). It's kinda depressing for people, including me, who are excited about characters like Pink Metal Peach and Baby Rosalina. Hope you guys can consider that aspect of things


----------



## Waluigi (May 2, 2014)

the characters seem lazy

peach skin is bad
baby rosalina aint different from regular rosalina tbh
koopalings seem like filler


----------



## Byngo (May 2, 2014)

Kenny Mcormick said:


> baby rosalina aint different from regular rosalina tbh



That can apply to every baby character. I love the baby characters! <3


----------



## Solar (May 2, 2014)

Lunatic said:


> That can apply to every baby character. I love the baby characters! <3



Same! They're actually really the only lightweight riders I really enjoy! That's why I'm excited for Baby Rosalina <3


----------



## chillv (May 3, 2014)

This game seems like it will be very great. I can't wait!


----------



## CR33P (May 3, 2014)

i hate how there's no king boo ugh


----------



## chillv (May 3, 2014)

creepysheepy said:


> i hate how there's no king boo ugh



Theres also no diddy kong, bowser jr, funky kong, birdo, dry bones, or dry bowser. Like, at least the Koopalings are actual characters that we see in Mario games. Baby Rosalina and Golden Pink Peach are just them making stuff up.


----------



## CR33P (May 3, 2014)

chillv said:


> Theres also no diddy kong, bowser jr, funky kong, birdo, dry bones, or dry bowser. Like, at least the Koopalings are actual characters that we see in Mario games. Baby Rosalina and Golden Pink Peach are just them making stuff up.



i think they overdid the koopalings, they took up all the spots for the other characters. i liked dry bones too. i kinda get baby rosalina, but pink gold peach and metal mario? not my favorite.


----------



## Galactan (May 3, 2014)

I'm 90% sure that the metal characters are to show off the TOTTALY FABULOUS HD reflection graphics.


----------



## Kip (May 3, 2014)

chillv said:


> Theres also no diddy kong, bowser jr, funky kong, birdo, dry bones, or dry bowser. Like, at least the Koopalings are actual characters that we see in Mario games. Baby Rosalina and Golden Pink Peach are just them making stuff up.



Yeah, they obviously haven't run out of characters. They're just insane. I was really hoping for Diddy, Dixie, & Bowser Jr.
I just hope they aren't don't announcing characters.


----------



## CR33P (May 3, 2014)

wait so can you steer with the tilting of the gamepad as well as the sticks and buttons on it? i really hope it doesn't display the race on the gamepad, it will use up so much more battery life.


----------



## de-carabas (May 3, 2014)

Pink Gold Peach will be legendary.


----------



## Solar (May 3, 2014)

de-carabas said:


> Pink Gold Peach will be legendary.



Indeed she will.


----------



## Kip (May 3, 2014)

creepysheepy said:


> wait so can you steer with the tilting of the gamepad as well as the sticks and buttons on it? i really hope it doesn't display the race on the gamepad, it will use up so much more battery life.



The gamepad can display a lot of things. Its really up the the player. Same thing with the control scheme.


----------



## Solar (May 3, 2014)

Someone uploaded the soundtrack for all 32 courses in the game!! The music is just breathtaking <3 (Toad Harbor OMG) here is the playlist if you want to take a listen: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0-AWRHI14RQ&list=PL7z4hndyaGDXRaXkD76rekmI-6ejIAQPU


----------



## Byngo (May 3, 2014)

Honestly I don't mind pink gold peach. I think her rose-peach-ish coloring is pretty.


----------



## Kip (May 3, 2014)

I love Bowser's Castle, Rainbow Road, Tick Tock Clock, Sunshine Airport, Electrodrome, & Cloudtop Cruise.

The music is just soo amazing ;-;


----------



## Mario3DWorld777 (May 3, 2014)

Kip said:


> Electrodrome
> 
> The music is just soo amazing ;-;



YES!! Lol I agree. xD


----------



## RhinoK (May 3, 2014)

IS NO ONE ELSE HYPED ABOUT YOSHI VALLEY
AND ROYAL RACEWAY
LITERALLY THE TWO BEST N64 COURSES HAVE RETURNED
oh and rainbow road

I wouldn't mind Pink Gold Peach as long as she wasn't put it in favour of someone else... and that this isn't the last we see of her


----------



## Paperboy012305 (May 3, 2014)

I'm not going to reveal the music to myself, I'm going to have to wait until I get it.


----------



## Jawile (May 3, 2014)

OH MY GOD I CAN'T WAIT TO PLAY AS ROY. He's the koolest Koopaling.

Also I hate Metal Mario, but Pink Gold Peach looks nice to me. Probably because she has some color on her instead of being drab grey. I think the character roster this time around is MUCH better than Mario Kart 7's. I mean, MK7 had Honey Queen and Wiggler... *shivers*


----------



## Mario3DWorld777 (May 3, 2014)

RhinoK said:


> IS NO ONE ELSE HYPED ABOUT YOSHI VALLEY
> AND ROYAL RACEWAY
> LITERALLY THE TWO BEST N64 COURSES HAVE RETURNED
> oh and rainbow road
> ...



I'm not a huge fan of Yoshi Valley, the original was confusing and it was easy to fall off. But the new one looks a lot better. Royal Raceway is pretty good too. And N64 Rainbow Road <3

- - - Post Merge - - -



Jawile said:


> OH MY GOD I CAN'T WAIT TO PLAY AS ROY. He's the koolest Koopaling.



Heh, Roy is ok, but I'd have to say Ludwig is my favorite.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Don't know how to double quote, sorry. :/


----------



## Solar (May 3, 2014)

Guys the Toad Harbor music is so amazing, my favorite track!


----------



## Jinglefruit (May 4, 2014)

Jawile said:


> OH MY GOD I CAN'T WAIT TO PLAY AS ROY. He's the koolest Koopaling.





Mario3DWorld777 said:


> Heh, Roy is ok, but I'd have to say Ludwig is my favorite.



Larry Koops all the way. Mostly because I never learnt their names but knew one of them was called Larry so me and my sister called them all Larry (even Wendy), and together they are the Larry Kooperlings.


----------



## oath2order (May 4, 2014)

creepysheepy said:


> i hate how there's no king boo ugh



IKR.



Kip said:


> Yeah, they obviously haven't run out of characters. They're just insane. I was really hoping for Diddy, Dixie, & Bowser Jr.
> I just hope they aren't don't announcing characters.



With the success of Tropical Freeze, I'm surprised there aren't more Donkey Kong characters.


----------



## TheWonky (May 4, 2014)

I dont know most of the courses nor the music or characters as I want it to be a surprise when I get the game. I do like pink goldpeach though.


----------



## chillv (May 4, 2014)

Rainbow Road (the one for this game, not the N64 version) feels underrated in my opinion. It looks better than the one in Mario Kart 7 at least ti me. I can't wait to play the stage. Also, I am so glad they are actually giving a reason to do the time trials.


----------



## Solar (May 4, 2014)

chillv said:


> Rainbow Road (the one for this game, not the N64 version) feels underrated in my opinion. It looks better than the one in Mario Kart 7 at least ti me. I can't wait to play the stage. Also, I am so glad they are actually giving a reason to do the time trials.



What's the reason? I may have missed that, but i don't remember anything different about time trials..


----------



## poliwag0 (May 4, 2014)

Yay koopa is back!

I won't get the game though because the wii u is sooo expensive and has like 2 games.


----------



## Solar (May 4, 2014)

poliwag0 said:


> Yay koopa is back!
> 
> I won't get the game though because the wii u is sooo expensive and has like 2 games.



But the bundle! And when you register the game on Club Nintendo you get another one free!


----------



## Kip (May 4, 2014)

oath2order said:


> With the success of Tropical Freeze, I'm surprised there aren't more Donkey Kong characters.


That's exactly what i was thinking!



chillv said:


> Rainbow Road (the one for this game, not the N64 version) feels underrated in my opinion. It looks better than the one in Mario Kart 7 at least ti me. I can't wait to play the stage. Also, I am so glad they are actually giving a reason to do the time trials.



IKR the stage looks amazing, and the music is perfect as well.



poliwag0 said:


> Yay koopa is back!
> 
> I won't get the game though because the wii u is sooo expensive and has like 2 games.



That's really not true. There are a nice amount of great games.

Pikmin 3 
Super Mario 3D World
Wonderful 101
Wind Waker HD
Mario Kart 8 Soon to be
Bayonetta 2 Soon to be
X Maybe soon
And a lot of hidden gems on the console.


----------



## oath2order (May 4, 2014)

Kip said:


> That's exactly what i was thinking!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Whatcha mean by hidden games


----------



## Kip (May 4, 2014)

I mean like games that haven't been discovered, or underrated games.
Like the ore in the rock or the gems in the rock that aren't really noticed.


The unnoticed stuff is really in the eShop though.


----------



## AppleCracker (May 4, 2014)

Lemme is the best koopaling by far! Hey, why not add baby yoshi?
View attachment 44198
Or make a game called baby kart where everyone is a baby! (Wut?)


----------



## bloomwaker (May 4, 2014)

No one ever mentions Rayman Legends. ;~;

But the Wii U has a substantial amount of games. Definitely worth it, even more so with some of the games coming out this year. And that free game? Dang.


----------



## Kip (May 4, 2014)

lynncrossing said:


> No one ever mentions Rayman Legends. ;~;
> 
> But the Wii U has a substantial amount of games. Definitely worth it, even more so with some of the games coming out this year. And that free game? Dang.



I was going to but its not an exclusive. That game is amazing!


----------



## Byngo (May 4, 2014)

AppleCracker said:


> Lemme is the best koopaling by far! Hey, why not add baby yoshi?
> View attachment 44198
> Or make a game called baby kart where everyone is a baby! (Wut?)



OH.
MY.
GOD.

*SQUEALS* I'D PLAY AA BABY YOSHI AND ONLY BABY YOSHI ALL.THE.TIME


----------



## AppleCracker (May 4, 2014)

Baby Yoshi would be awesome!


----------



## RhinoK (May 4, 2014)

I liked Honey Queen and Wiggler
I mean 
weird characters
but I liked them
they were obscure


----------



## chillv (May 4, 2014)

Benmjy said:


> What's the reason? I may have missed that, but i don't remember anything different about time trials..



If you beat the developer ghost data, you get a MiiVerse stamp. In the Direct, they showed one that you can get by beating the ghost data in Moo Moo Meadows (a cow from the stage). You can also get stamps for other things too.


----------



## Solar (May 4, 2014)

chillv said:


> If you beat the developer ghost data, you get a MiiVerse stamp. In the Direct, they showed one that you can get by beating the ghost data in Moo Moo Meadows (a cow from the stage). You can also get stamps for other things too.



Oh yeah! Now I remember! Thanks for reminding me! Always loved stamps, almost 25 more days yo


----------



## chillv (May 4, 2014)

I can't wait, I am saving up so I can get the game and a Wii U Pro Controller


----------



## Solar (May 6, 2014)

24 more days guys!!!  honestly I could not be more excited, i wish there was some secret we still didn't know!


----------



## Javocado (May 6, 2014)

My money is on 3 secret characters ^^


----------



## Zeiro (May 6, 2014)

Quick, who wants to buy me a Wii U?


----------



## Byngo (May 6, 2014)

Benmjy said:


> 24 more days guys!!!  honestly I could not be more excited, i wish there was some secret we still didn't know!



24 very long, boring days of constantly looking at google just to see stuff about MK8.

;__;

- - - Post Merge - - -



Reizo said:


> Quick, who wants to buy me a Wii U?



I can.


----------



## Solar (May 6, 2014)

Lunatic said:


> 24 very long, boring days of constantly looking at google just to see stuff about MK8.
> 
> ;__;



I know it's horrible!! I'm running out of people who will let me geek out on them and tell them all about the new game...gah time can't move fast enough!! Let's be buddies and talk about the game together, maybe that will help haha


----------



## Byngo (May 6, 2014)

Benmjy said:


> I know it's horrible!! I'm running out of people who will let me geek out on them and tell them all about the new game...gah time can't move fast enough!! Let's be buddies and talk about the game together, maybe that will help haha



lol okay 

But I hope there's a couple more mystery characters revealed. That would be really exciting! 

That or some new mode similar to the one in MKDS. o:


----------



## Solar (May 6, 2014)

Lunatic said:


> lol okay
> 
> But I hope there's a couple more mystery characters revealed. That would be really exciting!
> 
> That or some new mode similar to the one in MKDS. o:



Oh yeah! I think it was mission mode!! That was a nice change of pace! Mystery characters would be amazing, it's funny the roster is so big but it feels so small because of the lack of variety in characters, I love most of the characters though!


----------



## Jake (May 7, 2014)

I wasn't keen on getting it and now that I've see. The character reveal I want it even less...


But I will probs get it just for the free game YOLO


----------



## Solar (May 8, 2014)

http://www.ign.com/wikis/mario-kart-8/Characters#Evidence_of_Additional_Unlockable_Characters

what do you guys think?


----------



## Byngo (May 8, 2014)

Benmjy said:


> http://www.ign.com/wikis/mario-kart-8/Characters#Evidence_of_Additional_Unlockable_Characters
> 
> what do you guys think?



If that's true, a couple of the, are surprising to be default characters, like metal Mario, Shy guy and Rosalina o:


----------



## Solar (May 8, 2014)

Lunatic said:


> If that's true, a couple of the, are surprising to be default characters, like metal Mario, Shy guy and Rosalina o:



They're not, someone must've formatted that table wrong. That bottom row of "Default Characters" are all unlockable. But I hope that they do add in some surprise characters! They're also missing some character pics (actually idk) so I might not refer to that...but yeah the last section at the bottom is interesting!!


----------



## Solar (May 10, 2014)

Mario Kart 8 is the number one best selling Wii U game, along with the bundle being at number 2!! I'm really happy how many systems are selling because of this, more people need to experience how amazing the Wii U is! It's so underrated!!


----------



## BigZombieMonkey (May 10, 2014)

I really wish they would add a hammer brother character and add the hammer as a new weapon being as Mario used it in the original Donkey Kong and it would double with the hammer brother. When used it could either be used as a thrown projectile or a hammer that when you slam it down it causes anyone around the kart to be hit.

That aside I'm really excited about the game, I went to a street pass meet today and played some Mario Kart 7 with 5 other people and it was such a great laugh


----------



## Byngo (May 10, 2014)

Benmjy said:


> View attachment 45424
> Mario Kart 8 is the number one best selling Wii U game, along with the bundle being at number 2!! I'm really happy how many systems are selling because of this, more people need to experience how amazing the Wii U is! It's so underrated!!



I'm kinda worried because I didn't preorder a copy at gamestop... Hopefully they aren't sold out :x


----------



## Soopah (May 10, 2014)

They add the koopalings but not Bowser Jr.? No. :|
I'm hoping he's a DLC at least. ;u; He's my all time favorite Mario character! <3
I'll still get the game cuz I freaking love Mario Kart. XD and YOSHI VALLEY! OMG!


----------



## Solar (May 10, 2014)

Lunatic said:


> I'm kinda worried because I didn't preorder a copy at gamestop... Hopefully they aren't sold out :x



If you can you should preorder. I didn't with Mario Golf and that is a less popular game but it still was sold out.


----------



## Byngo (May 10, 2014)

Benmjy said:


> If you can you should preorder. I didn't with Mario Golf and that is a less popular game but it still was sold out.



If I preorder it this late, would it still arrive on release date?


----------



## Solar (May 10, 2014)

I meant if you were going to pick up in store but i think any time up until a few days before the release date, is ok online since it only ships either one day before or on release day. (At least when preordering from GameStop) either way now is still a fine time to preorder!


----------



## Byngo (May 10, 2014)

Benmjy said:


> I meant if you were going to pick up in store but i think any time up until a few days before the release date, is ok online since it only ships either one day before or on release day. (At least when preordering from GameStop) either way now is still a fine time to preorder!



Well, yes, I am going to pick it up in store.


----------



## Solar (May 10, 2014)

Lunatic said:


> Well, yes, I am going to pick it up in store.



ohhhh ok I see what you mean now sorry! They don't order the copies until like a week before release. So they rack up the preorders, then order the amout of pre orders they got and usually no more! Sorry for the confusion!


----------



## Byngo (May 10, 2014)

Benmjy said:


> ohhhh ok I see what you mean now sorry! They don't order the copies until like a week before release. So they rack up the preorders, then order the amout of pre orders they got and usually no more! Sorry for the confusion!



That's alright 

I feel like I could get way without preordering. There's a Walmart by gamestop so if it's not there I can go to Walmart. But Ty c:


----------



## CR33P (May 11, 2014)

wait how does dlc work for mario kart? i didn't know there was dlc??

- - - Post Merge - - -

ugh i'm probably going to have to wait weeks to get the mario kart 8 bundle since my parents don't let me use credit cards online. they really hate doing online deals.


----------



## Mario3DWorld777 (May 11, 2014)

creepysheepy said:


> wait how does dlc work for mario kart? i didn't know there was dlc??



There isn't any confirmed DLC for MK8.

Also, 100th reply! Thanks for making this thread popular (I guess? xD) guys. 

Edit: err 99th actually. xD 100th post, 99th reply.


----------



## Solar (May 11, 2014)

creepysheepy said:


> wait how does dlc work for mario kart? i didn't know there was dlc??
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ugh i'm probably going to have to wait weeks to get the mario kart 8 bundle since my parents don't let me use credit cards online. they really hate doing online deals.



You could probably buy it in stores. Less than 20 days guys!


----------



## Boidoh (May 11, 2014)

creepysheepy said:


> wait how does dlc work for mario kart? i didn't know there was dlc??
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ugh i'm probably going to have to wait weeks to get the mario kart 8 bundle since my parents don't let me use credit cards online. they really hate doing online deals.


There isnt any DLC.


----------



## CR33P (May 11, 2014)

it's a good thing there isn't dlc because i don't want to pay to get a new character or map


----------



## Solar (May 11, 2014)

I mean they could announce DLC, ever since the Mario Golf DLC there has been some buzz about maybe Mario Kart 8 or Smash getting it and I kinda hope they do but it would depend on what they put in each pack.


----------



## bloomwaker (May 12, 2014)

Finished paying for the pre-order yesterday. Now all we have to do is wait~

Though waiting is arguably the worst part.


----------



## Solar (May 12, 2014)

Waiting will be the death of me.


----------



## Mario3DWorld777 (May 12, 2014)

Benmjy said:


> View attachment 45763
> 
> Waiting will be the death of me.



Ikr :/ the wait is too long!


----------



## Byngo (May 13, 2014)

http://www.christianpost.com/news/m...aled-diddy-kong-rumored-in-game-photo-119565/

This article states that IGN reported 14 unlockable characters, and that 4 haven't been revealed? Is this true or not????


----------



## Waluigi (May 13, 2014)

I will buy this game, looks great
i dont have spoilers either.

Only thing i dont like is the character roster. Baby peach daisy and rosalina are dumb, golden peach is silly and the koopa kids just seem like filler.


----------



## Solar (May 13, 2014)

Lunatic said:


> http://www.christianpost.com/news/m...aled-diddy-kong-rumored-in-game-photo-119565/
> 
> This article states that IGN reported 14 unlockable characters, and that 4 haven't been revealed? Is this true or not????



I've seen rumors of Diddy everywhere. Where did you get that 4 haven't been revealed though? I mean if Diddy is confirmed there has to be more than him because it would be uneven on the roster. But I just don't think he will be because many reviewers already have copies of their game, so everything has to be final.


----------



## Byngo (May 13, 2014)

Benmjy said:


> I've seen rumors of Diddy everywhere. Where did you get that 4 haven't been revealed though? I mean if Diddy is confirmed there has to be more than him because it would be uneven on the roster. But I just don't think he will be because many reviewers already have copies of their game, so everything has to be final.





> IGN reported there are at least 14 unlockable characters. As of right now, 10 are confirmed. They include: Larry, Morton, Wendy, Iggy, Roy, Lemmy, Ludwig, Pink GOld Peach, Baby Rosalina, and Mii.



4 aren't confirmed, if 14 unlockable characters is true.


----------



## Solar (May 13, 2014)

Lunatic said:


> 4 aren't confirmed, if 14 unlockable characters is true.



Those are just the new characters. Rosalina, Lakitu, Toadette, and Metal Mario will be unlockable as well. On the note of characters, I've noticed that almost every website has something different for unlocking criteria. One even said that it's possible that after you complete any Grand Prix, you will unlock a random character.


----------



## Byngo (May 13, 2014)

Benmjy said:


> Those are just the new characters. Rosalina, Lakitu, Toadette, and Metal Mario will be unlockable as well. On the note of characters, I've noticed that almost every website has something different for unlocking criteria. One even said that it's possible that after you complete any Grand Prix, you will unlock a random character.



It's probably not real then. Too bad, that would be neat if there was some secret characters not even announced :c


----------



## Solar (May 13, 2014)

Lunatic said:


> It's probably not real then. Too bad, that would be neat if there was some secret characters not even announced :c



I agree 100% I like some secrets in my games haha. I am however kinda neutral about the characters might be randomly unlocked after each Grand Prix, watch me have to grind so hard just to get the character I want and have them be last lol.


----------



## CR33P (May 13, 2014)

wait so will it have the same modes in mario kart wii/double dash
like vs mode where i can play alone and select maps because i heard people asking that
(i didn't play mario kart 7)
so grand prix, vs mode, and balloon battle mode??


----------



## Solar (May 14, 2014)

creepysheepy said:


> wait so will it have the same modes in mario kart wii/double dash
> like vs mode where i can play alone and select maps because i heard people asking that
> (i didn't play mario kart 7)
> so grand prix, vs mode, and balloon battle mode??



Yes it will have VS mode. The 4 modes in the game are: Grand Prix, Time Trials, VS, and Balloon Battle.


----------



## uriri (May 15, 2014)

I saw iJustine's Gameplay.. and I want it even more!


Spoiler


----------



## Solar (May 15, 2014)

It's been confirmed that racers are unlocked randomly by completing Grand Prix's!!! Very interesting!! http://prntscr.com/3j90ut


----------



## Byngo (May 15, 2014)

Benmjy said:


> It's been confirmed that racers are unlocked randomly by completing Grand Prix's!!! Very interesting!! http://prntscr.com/3j90ut



That's interesting! I don't mind that... In the past, on the wii version, some if the characters were kind of hard for me to unlock because I'm not as good at console versions. Oh, and with Rosalina you had to have super mario galaxy


----------



## Solar (May 15, 2014)

Lunatic said:


> That's interesting! I don't mind that... In the past, on the wii version, some if the characters were kind of hard for me to unlock because I'm not as good at console versions. Oh, and with Rosalina you had to have super mario galaxy



I was lucky enough to have Mario Galaxy save file and get her pretty quick but MAN if you didn't have one it must've taken forever to unlock her. Now I wonder if there might be a catch with this. Like could you play one cup in 50cc the whole time and unlock all the characters or maybe each character is assign to a class but not a specific cup? Like in order to unlock Rosalina you would have to play 100cc but it could be any 100cc cup. Haha maybe I'm over thinking it but I'm excited like you said, some of the other characters were super troublesome to unlock.


----------



## Byngo (May 15, 2014)

Benmjy said:


> I was lucky enough to have Mario Galaxy save file and get her pretty quick but MAN if you didn't have one it must've taken forever to unlock her. Now I wonder if there might be a catch with this. Like could you play one cup in 50cc the whole time and unlock all the characters or maybe each character is assign to a class but not a specific cup? Like in order to unlock Rosalina you would have to play 100cc but it could be any 100cc cup. Haha maybe I'm over thinking it but I'm excited like you said, some of the other characters were super troublesome to unlock.



What I'm wondering is if there's a set pattern of characters that every game unlocks, or if it's completely random. Like person A on their game unlocks Wendy O. Koopa first and person B on their game unlocks Lemmy Koopa first.


----------



## Solar (May 15, 2014)

Lunatic said:


> What I'm wondering is if there's a set pattern of characters that every game unlocks, or if it's completely random. Like person A on their game unlocks Wendy O. Koopa first and person B on their game unlocks Lemmy Koopa first.



That would make sense! Like the pattern is different for everyone? That would be pretty cool, give some variety from game to game! Tomorrow is 2 weeks until the game!! SOOO close omg (also 1 post away from 1,000 lol)


----------



## Byngo (May 15, 2014)

Benmjy said:


> That would make sense! Like the pattern is different for everyone? That would be pretty cool, give some variety from game to game! Tomorrow is 2 weeks until the game!! SOOO close omg (also 1 post away from 1,000 lol)



I can't wait! The last couple weeks always feel like months ;.;


----------



## Jawile (May 15, 2014)

Lunatic said:


> I can't wait! The last couple weeks always feel like months ;.;



I felt the same way during the first week of October before X/Y ;n; but it's close, not too far away!


----------



## Solar (May 15, 2014)

Jawile said:


> I felt the same way during the first week of October before X/Y ;n; but it's close, not too far away!



I honestly think that I've never been more excited for a game, and that's saying something. Just gotta get through school ;~; lucky me I have finals the first week of June. I'll probably be playing Mario Kart 8 instead of studying hahahaha (1000 yay)


----------



## CR33P (May 16, 2014)

does anybody know what happens if you fall off the course and you don't have any coins? will lakitu not pick you up?

- - - Post Merge - - -

does anybody know if the mario kart 8 wii u bundle is available for pre ordering?


----------



## Solar (May 16, 2014)

creepysheepy said:


> does anybody know what happens if you fall off the course and you don't have any coins? will lakitu not pick you up?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> does anybody know if the mario kart 8 wii u bundle is available for pre ordering?



Lakitu will always pick you up even if you don't have coins. I think the bundle is available for preorder as well


----------



## Jawile (May 17, 2014)

Have you guys seen this video? This is the fourth time I've watched it. ;u;


----------



## TheWonky (May 17, 2014)

Omg Jawile, thats... aaaaah.. I cant wait.

LESS THAN 2 WEEKS!


----------



## Aizu (May 17, 2014)

I'm totally going to buy this, forget saving up for my trip to Japan (it's not like I can cancel it now). Mario Kart was is only Mario game I'm good at anyway （≧∇≦）


----------



## CR33P (May 17, 2014)

i heard that lightweight characters can drive heavyweight cars!!! :O


----------



## Solar (May 17, 2014)

creepysheepy said:


> i heard that lightweight characters can drive heavyweight cars!!! :O



Every character can drive any kart, bike, wheels or glider!!


----------



## Solar (May 17, 2014)

GUYS I JUST PLAYED THE DEMO AT GAMESTOP AND OMG IT'S SOOOOO FUN. All the characters were unlocked and there were 8 tracks to play!!! There weren't a lot of kart parts, but omg I literally was there for 30 mins because no one else was in the store and one of the employees told me I could hog it all I want and it was the best May 30th can't come fast enough asfdnlasfklafj


----------



## Jawile (May 17, 2014)

Benmjy said:


> GUYS I JUST PLAYED THE DEMO AT GAMESTOP AND OMG IT'S SOOOOO FUN. All the characters were unlocked and there were 8 tracks to play!!! There weren't a lot of kart parts, but omg I literally was there for 30 mins because no one else was in the store and one of the employees told me I could hog it all I want and it was the best May 30th can't come fast enough asfdnlasfklafj



I'M PRE-ORDERING THE GAME TODAY AND THEY HAVE THE DEMO AT MY GAMESTOP I CAN'T WAIT IOAMOMGOHMOHMGOM


----------



## Solar (May 17, 2014)

Jawile said:


> I'M PRE-ORDERING THE GAME TODAY AND THEY HAVE THE DEMO AT MY GAMESTOP I CAN'T WAIT IOAMOMGOHMOHMGOM



http://www.gamestop.com/gs/landing/events/Mario_Kart_8_TestDrive/default.aspx type in your zip code at the bottom to check if the demo is at your store!!!!


----------



## Jawile (May 17, 2014)

Benmjy said:


> http://www.gamestop.com/gs/landing/events/Mario_Kart_8_TestDrive/default.aspx type in your zip code at the bottom to check if the demo is at your store!!!!



I already checked and they have it there omgogogmo


----------



## Solar (May 17, 2014)

Jawile said:


> I already checked and they have it there omgogogmo



ENJOY IT'S SO FUN!!


----------



## CR33P (May 17, 2014)

Benmjy said:


> GUYS I JUST PLAYED THE DEMO AT GAMESTOP AND OMG IT'S SOOOOO FUN. All the characters were unlocked and there were 8 tracks to play!!! There weren't a lot of kart parts, but omg I literally was there for 30 mins because no one else was in the store and one of the employees told me I could hog it all I want and it was the best May 30th can't come fast enough asfdnlasfklafj



they don't have a demo near me ugh


----------



## Cthulhu (May 17, 2014)

Benmjy said:


> GUYS I JUST PLAYED THE DEMO AT GAMESTOP AND OMG IT'S SOOOOO FUN. All the characters were unlocked and there were 8 tracks to play!!! There weren't a lot of kart parts, but omg I literally was there for 30 mins because no one else was in the store and one of the employees told me I could hog it all I want and it was the best May 30th can't come fast enough asfdnlasfklafj


Lame =( No stores within a 100 mil radius with a demo.. I'm so jealous.


----------



## Jawile (May 17, 2014)

I JUST PLAYED IT OH GOD IT WAS GREAT
I played Mario Circuit and Electrodrome, and even though I finished in first on both I found the game not very easy. I think they have it set to 100cc.


----------



## Solar (May 17, 2014)

Jawile said:


> I JUST PLAYED IT OH GOD IT WAS GREAT
> I played Mario Circuit and Electrodrome, and even though I finished in first on both I found the game not very easy. I think they have it set to 100cc.



I think it was 100cc too!! I think it was the perfect difficulty!! The controls were really intuitive as well. For me, I think each setting will provide exactly what I want it to! Btw I love Electrodrome, it was SUCH a fun course


----------



## Jawile (May 17, 2014)

Benmjy said:


> I think it was 100cc too!! I think it was the perfect difficulty!! The controls were really intuitive as well. For me, I think each setting will provide exactly what I want it to!



I always thought 50cc and 100cc were too easy, while 150cc was (most of the time) too hard, but in this one 100cc seems to be the perfect difficulty!


----------



## Solar (May 17, 2014)

Jawile said:


> I always thought 50cc and 100cc were too easy, while 150cc was (most of the time) too hard, but in this one 100cc seems to be the perfect difficulty!



Agreed! I think they will do really well with the difficulty settings this time around.


----------



## Jawile (May 17, 2014)

I made a countdown for MK8!


----------



## Solar (May 17, 2014)

Jawile said:


> I made a countdown for MK8!



Haha I've had one on my phone for a little bit but I swear time goes so slowwww


----------



## Holla (May 19, 2014)

If only I had a Wii U... Oh well maybe once I get some more money lol. I love the MK series.  I technically have most of the versions (Super MK and MK 64 are the retro downloads on the Wii). I'm only really missing Super Circuit for GBA and Double Dash for GC. Oh well.


----------



## JCnator (May 21, 2014)

I love on how Mario Kart 8 appears to be the most balanced iteration ever made to the franchise. According to reviews, the item distribution is more reasonable this time around, which makes the game less about a game of luck and encourage more on the skill. With the coin item thrown to the mix, its frequency ensures that the first place racer won't always have a defensive item all the time. That makes the game less reliant on Spiny Shells to properly balance the game. The review of the game from GameXplain even go as far as saying that it's possible to do an entire cup without actually seeing that one item at least once.


----------



## Solar (May 21, 2014)

TheBigJC7777777 said:


> I love on how Mario Kart 8 appears to be the most balanced iteration ever made to the franchise. According to reviews, the item distribution is more reasonable this time around, which makes the game less about a game of luck and encourage more on the skill. With the coin item thrown to the mix, its frequency ensures that the first place racer won't always have a defensive item all the time. That makes the game less reliant on Spiny Shells to properly balance the game. The review of the game from GameXplain even go as far as saying that it's possible to do an entire cup without actually seeing that one item at least once.



Could not be happier about this! I'm so happy about the nerf to the blue shell.


----------



## Solar (May 21, 2014)

THIS MAKES ME SO HAPPY NO ONE HAS ANY IDEA


----------



## Jawile (May 21, 2014)

Benmjy said:


> View attachment 46897
> 
> THIS MAKES ME SO HAPPY NO ONE HAS ANY IDEA



I'M CRYING


----------



## Jinglefruit (May 22, 2014)

Considering I play with items on frantic whenever possible this kinda disappoints me.
Though it now makes sense why the promo pack comes with a toy blue shell. It'll remind people that it exists. 

On another note, 1 week tomorrow! ^_^


----------



## CR33P (May 24, 2014)

Jinglefruit said:


> Considering I play with items on frantic whenever possible this kinda disappoints me.
> Though it now makes sense why the promo pack comes with a toy blue shell. It'll remind people that it exists.
> 
> On another note, 1 week tomorrow! ^_^



wow that option is gone it's only like shells banans and all items i think


----------



## Jinglefruit (May 24, 2014)

creepysheepy said:


> wow that option is gone it's only like shells banans and all items i think



I heard it was normal, basic, frantic, none and then only shells, bananas, mushrooms or bombs. Guess we'll see soon though.


----------



## CR33P (May 24, 2014)

Jinglefruit said:


> I heard it was normal, basic, frantic, none and then only shells, bananas, mushrooms or bombs. Guess we'll see soon though.



i saw options through some Australian guy's gameplay


----------



## Solar (May 24, 2014)

Jinglefruit said:


> I heard it was normal, basic, frantic, none and then only shells, bananas, mushrooms or bombs. Guess we'll see soon though.



Don't worry there is a frantic mode


----------



## CR33P (May 24, 2014)

16:52


----------



## Solar (May 24, 2014)

creepysheepy said:


> 16:52



Keep in mind, that is an early review copy and if you look it up on google many results show up. It may be an online only feature but no one knows for sure yet. It's there though.


----------



## Jinglefruit (May 25, 2014)

Benmjy said:


> Don't worry there is a frantic mode



Thanks for the confirm.




creepysheepy said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1ewVAsvGQvM
> 
> 16:52



But you can see he clearly didn't cycle through all the options.

it goes all -> shells -> bananas and then he goes backwards through the list.  After bananas only there are more options.


----------



## CR33P (May 26, 2014)

toad harbor looks nice


----------



## Mario3DWorld777 (May 26, 2014)

4...more...days...!


----------



## Aizu (May 26, 2014)

I played it yesterday, it's awesome guys!


----------



## Byngo (May 26, 2014)

OMG I can't wait these days need to go by. Now. And I have to complete my stupid essay within that time T-T


----------



## Solar (May 26, 2014)

Natty said:


> OMG I can't wait these days need to go by. Now. And I have to complete my stupid essay within that time T-T



I feel that. I have a World History final on Friday so I have to study for it and prepare!! But we're so close it's insane!!


----------



## CR33P (May 26, 2014)

swag swag swiggity swag mario kart 8 is swaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanoi


----------



## Jawile (May 26, 2014)

Played all of the tracks again at the demo today.


----------



## CR33P (May 27, 2014)

toad harbor is my favorite map so far 
and sweet sweet cannon reminds me of wreck it ralph e.e


----------



## Byngo (May 27, 2014)

Jawile said:


> Played all of the tracks again at the demo today.



Which tracks your fav? :3


----------



## n64king (May 27, 2014)

I played Toad Harbor at the WiiU E3 event in 2013 in LA (Culver City actually where the demo was I went to) which I've yet to play again, but now that I've tried the current demo, I did Sunshine Airport, Electrodome and Sweet Sweet Canyon. I rather like the Canyon one. Electrodome is cool but I can't see them using it again in "Mario Kart 9" for a retro track tbh. And Sunshine Airport was actually slightly disappointing. As an aviation buff I was expecting more since an airport can be extensive, and the track was kinda small, it felt like an updated Coconut Mall, which I wasn't even a fan of until MK7. I HATED it on MKWii. but I'm not giving up on it cause the mall I played the demo at was loud and slightly distracting so maybe that was all


----------



## Blu Rose (May 27, 2014)

I iz sozzy, I just need to post this


----------



## Byngo (May 27, 2014)

3 DAYS. or actually 2 and a half days or so. OMG


----------



## Solar (May 27, 2014)

Natty said:


> 3 DAYS. or actually 2 and a half days or so. OMG



IK ITS ALMOST UPON US HJKAJFJLAHD


----------



## Byngo (May 27, 2014)

Benmjy said:


> IK ITS ALMOST UPON US HJKAJFJLAHD



I'm now trying not to think of Mario Kart 8 so it goes by faster. Hngggg


----------



## Solar (May 27, 2014)

Natty said:


> I'm now trying not to think of Mario Kart 8 so it goes by faster. Hngggg



Haha it's harder for you! I have so much schoolwork and stress I can't think about anything else


----------



## Jinglefruit (May 28, 2014)

IGN's livestream lastnight shown the options for versus as: all items, shells only, bananas only, mushrooms only, bob-ombs only, no items, no items or coins and frantic. For anyone that was wondering before.

YT liink (cause igns media player freezes all the time) Its shown at 7:10.

EDIT: Also My Bundle has dispatched!! 8D It should be arriving in 36 hours. o: (and I have an exam starting in 40 hours... <_<; )


----------



## TheWonky (May 28, 2014)

1 day and a bit left!!


----------



## Solar (May 28, 2014)

For me it's about 2 days since this is around the time i'll be getting the game but exciting nonetheless!


----------



## Cartoty555 (May 28, 2014)

40 hours left for me! I haven't been as excited for a game since Super Smash Bros Brawl.. So much hype!! *0*


----------



## Jawile (May 28, 2014)

Aaaaah! So excited!


----------



## TheWonky (May 29, 2014)

21 hours till I get it!


----------



## Solar (May 29, 2014)

Benmjy said:


> Oh yeah! Now I remember! Thanks for reminding me! Always loved stamps, almost 25 more days yo




#tbt to this and now it's TOMORROW


----------



## TheWonky (May 29, 2014)

Aaaaah tomorrow LESS THAN 12 HOURS!


----------



## Mario3DWorld777 (May 29, 2014)

THE HYPE IS OFFICIALLY REAL

I have no idea how I'm gonna survive at school tomorrow...

Plans for tomorrow:

1. Get up between 5:00 and 6:00am 
2. Get right to downloading
3. Hopefully the download is complete by 7:00am
4. Play for a bit before I go to school at 8:00am
5. Get tortured at school by wanting to stay home and play...
6. COME HOME AND PLAY SOME MORE!


----------



## Solar (May 29, 2014)

Mario3DWorld777 said:


> THE HYPE IS OFFICIALLY REAL
> 
> I have no idea how I'm gonna survive at school tomorrow...
> 
> ...



At least you'll get to play in the morning! I won't be able to until around 3:15


----------



## Cartoty555 (May 29, 2014)

Does the digital version come with the club nintendo free game download?

I'll probably play after lunch. I have to pick up the game once the store opens and then I have a 4 hour trip to see my girlfriend. It's worth the wait I guess because then I can play multiplayer grand prix and still get a star ranking and all the unlockables (just like double dash ^^).


----------



## Mario3DWorld777 (May 29, 2014)

Cartoty555 said:


> Does the digital version come with the club nintendo free game download?
> 
> I'll probably play after lunch. I have to pick up the game once the store opens and then I have a 4 hour trip to see my girlfriend. It's worth the wait I guess because then I can play multiplayer grand prix and still get a star ranking and all the unlockables (just like double dash ^^).



Yes, no matter which way you buy it, you can get a game from the club Nintendo promotion.



Benmjy said:


> At least you'll get to play in the morning! I won't be able to until around 3:15



Well my mom just told me I can't get up before 6:00am... :/ I might have another plan though. 

I get home from school around 3:10, so right when I get home I'm going straight to playing. 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Finally learned how to multi-quote too...


----------



## Jawile (May 29, 2014)

Lucky!! I have to wait until 9:00!


----------



## Cartoty555 (May 29, 2014)

Mario3DWorld777 said:


> Yes, no matter which way you buy it, you can get a game from the club Nintendo promotion.



I'm so tempted to buy the digital version now. I should probably wait since there's only 12 hours left until I buy it and I already have it pre-ordered. idk...ahhhh.. I want it so bad ; ;


----------



## Jinglefruit (May 29, 2014)

ERMAHGERD it's 2am on release day here. =DD Wish I already had a Wii U to download, but alas, I must sleep and sit doglike by the door waiting for the postman to deliver my bundle (of joy).


----------



## Zigzag991 (May 29, 2014)

Wait, you can already download it? .-.


----------



## Jinglefruit (May 29, 2014)

Zigzag991 said:


> Wait, you can already download it? .-.



It should be available at midnight to download. So anyone from Europe can now.


----------



## Zigzag991 (May 29, 2014)

Oh, so it's -everyone can download at midnight [insert timezone here]-? The wiki confused me since it said it was released in North America.


----------



## Jinglefruit (May 29, 2014)

Zigzag991 said:


> Oh, so it's -everyone can download at midnight [insert timezone here]-? The wiki confused me since it said it was released in North America.



I think it depends on one timezone. - I think the whole of Europe has to wait until midnight in England to download. So I imagine in the States it'll be available everywhere at once. ~ likely midnight at the East coast or something. But don't quote me on this.


----------



## Byngo (May 29, 2014)

Because of being homeschooled, I can go basically any time I want once gamestop opens. I'm gonna go in the morning <3


----------



## Solar (May 29, 2014)

Natty said:


> Because of being homeschooled, I can go basically any time I want once gamestop opens. I'm gonna go in the morning <3



You're so lucky!!! it's gonna be such a pain to get through school tomorrow.


----------



## m12 (May 29, 2014)

Just a little note for everyone: the boomerang is officially the most OP items in Mario Kart now, moreso than the Blue Shell.


----------



## Cartoty555 (May 29, 2014)

m12 said:


> Just a little note for everyone: the boomerang is officially the most OP items in Mario Kart now, moreso than the Blue Shell.



Really? I've seen tons of reviews, gameplay, and heard of other peoples experiences and I've heard absolutely no complaints towards that item o.o
I guess we'll all see for ourselves tomorrow.


----------



## Zigzag991 (May 29, 2014)

It does look like it can do a lot of damage, considering it's multiple use and can pierce through others. Hehe.


----------



## TheWonky (May 29, 2014)

IT'SFINALLY HERE!!!!!


----------



## Zigzag991 (May 29, 2014)

IT IS!?!?!?!?


----------



## Solar (May 29, 2014)

it's not available on the eshop yet


----------



## TheWonky (May 29, 2014)

Maybe not in the US ;]


----------



## Solar (May 29, 2014)

TheWonky said:


> Maybe not in the US ;]



lucky


----------



## TheWonky (May 29, 2014)

HeHe, you don't have that long left.

 Anywho, I have to wait 5 hours till 9am so the shop opens and I can'tt sleep. Tis 4:40 am...


----------



## Zigzag991 (May 29, 2014)

Only 26 more minutes. ^.^


----------



## CR33P (May 29, 2014)

wtf 
http://www.polygon.com/2014/5/29/5760964/mario-kart-8-nintendo-mercedes-benz-dlc


----------



## TheWonky (May 29, 2014)

ITS OUT FORYOU NOAWWWW


----------



## Zigzag991 (May 30, 2014)

IT'S HERE!!!!!!


----------



## chillv (May 30, 2014)

Here are my honest opinions.

*WARNING! UNPOPULAR, CONROVERSIAL OPINIONS START HERE*
People wishing for DLC before a game even comes out is ridiculous. What happened to the days when we were content with what we got? With that being said, if Nintendo starts pulling out day one DLC for their games eventually, I will say that nobody can say anything at all (unless you are agree with me on this)!

Who cares that you don't get a reward for getting three stars on every cup? That's a ridiculous accomplishment anyway. And to be honest, whatever they could've rewarded the player with probably wouldn't be much anyway. And truth be told, if they did give a reward for it, I doubt very seriously that someone wouldn't complain about it in some way. 

Music Park and Rainbow Road is underrated. Music Park has a very cool concept and design to it, and it's one reason why I actually was thinking of getting Mario Kart 7 (which I never did because of the game overall having way too many omissions). Rainbow Road isn't the best, but that doesn't mean it's bad or mediocre either.

Also, just want to point this out, Baby Park is the most overrated Mario Kart track ever! All you are doing is racing in circles. Sure, it can result in a lot of craziness, but it has no substance in it's overall design. Sometimes, I think people are so in love with this course, that I think if Nintendo made a standalone Mario Kart with just it as a course, people would buy it.

As far as the battle mode is concerned. People are complaining way too much about it. It isn't that bad! It's not like complaining is going to do anything about it, so why bother? Just go with it! Also, I find it funny how when WiiFolderJosh said that the people saying that nobody cares about battle mode are apologists. Really? No, Josh Thomas, you're just butthurt because you can't stand the fact that there are people who really don't care about your precious little mode. Those who don't care aren't advocating the way it is designed or anything. The just don't give a crap about it at all and never did. To be honest, I never did either. I even forgot that battle mode existed until all this fuss was brought up about it.

People complaining about the online chat being for freinds only are ridiculous. You know that children play this game online, and they don't want them talking to grown men or even other kids their age that they don't know. And parental controls is not an excuse. Then, you would be disregarding a group of people in the fanbase. And to be honest, I don't want to hear people talking every so often while I'm racing with them unless I know who I am playing with.

Also, the character selection is bad. It only features a few omissions that really shouldn't matter that much. Like Bowser Jr. is my favorite character and I was disappointed with him being excluded, but I got over it because it really didn't matter. Also, I like Pink Gold Peach and Baby Rosalina.

To be honest, I can't stand any of the complaints for this game at all. Stop complaining and just enjoy the game. It took such a long time and now it is in our hands. Also, none of this is aimed towards anyone here. Only game critics. Which to be honest are the most whiny, self entitled gamers on Earth.

*WARNING! UNPOPULAR, CONROVERSIAL OPINIONS END HERE*


----------



## WonderK (May 30, 2014)

I'm super hyped for this game! I can't wait until I can get a Wii U! The new winder waker HD remake, super smash brothers, and mario kart should be enough to get anyone to get a Wii U haha.


----------



## Zigzag991 (May 30, 2014)

Crap I fell asleep. .-.

Guess I'll be off to get the physical copy instead.~


----------



## Mario3DWorld777 (May 31, 2014)

So how's everyone liking the game? 

I love it! Probably the best MK game ever! However, I have a couple cons:

-The coin item is way too common in 1st place.
-The coin item should automatically stop appearing when you max out at 10. This would be a great thing because what's the point of getting them if you already have 10? Yeah, it gives you a tiny speed boost, but VERY tiny.
-I've been getting disconnected a lot online, but hopefully that was just because of high traffic yesterday and it should slow down soon.


----------



## Jawile (May 31, 2014)

One main problem for me is that 50cc is so easy that it's boring. I know I can just go to 100/150cc right away, but I've always completed Mario Kart games in order, so I'll be playing the game in 50cc for the time being.

Also, many reviewers say that Battle Mode sucks. I partially agree with them; I think it can be fun depending on the track you're on. I had a blast playing battle mode on Moo Moo Meadows and Yoshi Valley, but it was kind of boring on Sherbet Land.


----------



## Zigzag991 (May 31, 2014)

Personally, after last night, battle mode with teams is a blast!

I have a question, though. Do you need to complete all the cups in every speed or does beating it in 150cc count for 50cc and 100cc?


----------



## chillv (May 31, 2014)

The only problem with the battle mode in my opinion is the fact that they take place on the whole track, giving way too much room. They should have had the courses on enclosed sections of the track. In fact, it would have gave us more courses (even though they would only be sections). Also, Mario Circuit isn't really battle mode material as it is a mobius strip. As a result, you might misinterpretation a person who you think is approaching you, but they are actually upside down, below you on the other side of the mobius strip.


----------

